# Oh putain con !



## zak* (6 Juin 2003)

Apprenez à parler le toulousain con.

La leçon c'est ici putain !


----------



## Ronnie (6 Juin 2003)

Super...Ca va aider mes potes à me comprendre !
Merci pour eux


----------



## iMax (6 Juin 2003)

Je pensais que ça avait quelque chose à voir avec l'actualité de Toulouse (les magistrats partouzeurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## zak* (6 Juin 2003)

Salut voisin toulousain ! Grâce à ce site le monde entier saura ce qu'est une poche, une chocolatine et un peuneu miladiou !


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

en tant que Parisien, je m'insurge : cela fait cinq ans que je sais ce qu'est une poche et une chocolatine. Pour le peuneu je croyais que c'était une expression de Clermont-Ferrand.
c'en bientôt fini des clichés non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 _edit : je me rends compte de mes fautes toujours après avoir validé le message_


----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 
c'en bientôt fini des clichés non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as quelque chose contre la photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Putaing ! con ! ces parisiens !


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2003)

Arfffffff © zebig


----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zak*:</font><hr /> * Apprenez à parler le toulousain con.

La leçon c'est ici putain !









* 

[/QUOTE]

Sinon, très bon ce dico même si tout n'est pas spécifiquement toulousain, loin s'en faut. En tous cas, ça peut pas faire de mal aux parisiens de s'instruire


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zak*:</font><hr /> * Apprenez à parler le toulousain con.

La leçon c'est ici putain !









* 

[/QUOTE]

Dingue ça! 
«C'est bonnard!» 
J'ai toujours pensé que c'était une expression suisse.

On en a une sacrée floppée aussi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ne pas passer pour un topio lors de la prochaine AES en Suisse!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Dingue ça! 
«C'est bonnard!» 
J'ai toujours pensé que c'était une expression suisse.

On en a une sacrée floppée aussi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ne pas passer pour un topio lors de la prochaine AES en Suisse!






* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'as grillé taborniaud!... je voulais poster le même lien...


----------



## Magoo (7 Juin 2003)

y'a pas qu'à toulouse qu'on parle comme ça
Tout le sud de la france a la joie d'avoir un joli accent chantant
en ce qui concerne les super expressions, elles n'ont plus aucune attache locale (c'est bonnard, on l'entend partout, de la bouche d'un parisien comme de celle d'un montpellierrain!)


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2003)

Et pour les amateurs on a un super groupe dans le canton de Vaud: *Loyon, Lapedze et les Nianioux*.


----------



## cux221 (7 Juin 2003)

Visiblement les expressions suisses et savoyardes se resssemblent beaucoup


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr /> * Visiblement les expressions suisses et savoyardes se resssemblent beaucoup  * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention, il s'agit là d'expressions vaudoises... tu vas dans un autre canton et tu en trouveras d'autres...


----------



## Magoo (7 Juin 2003)

c'est bien ce que je disais, on a un peu tous les memes expressions


----------



## cux221 (7 Juin 2003)

Il y a un mot que je ne trouve pas dans la liste. C'est signofile. Qq connait ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr /> * Il y a un mot que je ne trouve pas dans la liste. C'est signofile. Qq connait ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui, c'est le clignotant de la voiture. On dit aussi ça ici.


----------



## Magoo (7 Juin 2003)

bien tenté mais y'a que les suisses pour appeler un clignotant un signofile!


----------



## Magoo (7 Juin 2003)

WebOlivier: tu m'as devancé


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2003)

Voici un autre *répertoire*http://atelier5.webacademie.ch/scrabble/J_helvetismes.htm de mots bien de chez nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En encore *un*.


----------



## Magoo (7 Juin 2003)

je crois qu'on vait le meme
Merci Google


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2003)

Pour ceux qui aime les dictionnaires... et les CD-Rom

Pierre Knecht (sous la direction de), André Thibault,
Dictionnaire suisse romand. Poche: isbn 2-88182-392-0

un régal, les Ed. Zoé sont à Carouge pour ceux qui connaissent.
La prochaine fois, arrêtez-vous au bistrot du Vieux-Carouge, la meilleure fondue du canton il me semble. On sait jamais quand on sort ni dans quel état... et les gars parlent le genevois avec l'accent. La patronne est adorable (!). Endroit trash et enfumé.

là...


----------



## sylko (8 Juin 2003)

Nos cousins du Québec ont celui que je préfère!

Ils ont beaucoup de mérite avec tous les anglophones qu'ils ont à leur porte.

Lexique québecois


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Nos cousins du Québec ont celui que je préfère!

Ils ont beaucoup de mérite avec tous les anglophones qu'ils ont à leur porte.

Lexique québecois * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait si vous voulez demander à un Québequois comment vont ses enfants, ne lui demandez pas comment vos ses "gosses" !!


----------



## tomtom (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bien vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait si vous voulez demander à un Québequois comment vont ses enfants, ne lui demandez pas comment vos ses "gosses" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il parait que t'as trois gosses


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Il parait que t'as trois gosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais, il en a adopté un car les deux autres ont quitté la maison...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juin 2003)

Tiens ça me rappelle un ancien thread du bar


----------



## bonpat (8 Juin 2003)

Bien joué les toulousains mais Paris a gagné


----------



## sylko (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens ça me rappelle un ancien thread du bar  








* 

[/QUOTE]

On ne peut plus voter?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

On ne peut plus voter?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

si si on peut toujours


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2003)

Pas trouvé


----------



## zak* (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Bien joué les toulousains mais Paris a gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs le stade toulousain va se renommer en "stade partouzain" (cf les guignols de l'info)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 étant donnée l'actualité locale


----------

